# Nismo 370z aftermarket parts



## modman (Jan 19, 2010)

New parts are coming out for the Nismo 370z's... Injen Dual Cold Air Intakes tuned for Nismo 370z's +12whp part# SP1990P (Polished) and SP1990BLK (Black)

Headers, Cats, Exhausts, Big Brakes, etc will be out within 30-45 days.


----------



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

313 wheel horsepower is like 400 and change at the crank. Thats pretty impressive.


----------

